# Cryptanthus Bivittatus 'red star' broken off?



## Steven_n123 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm no expert plants so I need some insight ): 

I recently just got my cryptanthus red star through josh's frog. When I opened the package, the "star" part came apart from the main with all the roots attached. Is this okay? Can I still plant it?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

You might be able to plant both and get two of them to grow, eventually. Or...they might both die. If it snapped off easily, I wonder a little about the quality of the plant you were sent. On the other hand, I have had them snap off accidentally before, so maybe it just happens easily. I am not meaning to accuse the vendor of anything.

Mark


----------



## Steven_n123 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not accusing them either. They're an excellent business! I've ordered from them couple times already.

It seemed like it did come off pretty easily. When I took out the plant, it felt little flimsy and it came off while I was lifting it.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

It sounds to me like it might have had a pup that you pulled off inadvertently. That's how they split off new plants. Like someone said - you can plant that and it should grow into another plant. I have some of these outside the tank, just in some African Violet potting mix, under high light, keeping the soil pretty moist.

For reference, here's a picture I found online showing a cryptanthus with some pups:


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thane's probably right, I just pulled a pup growing off my bivittatus and it came right out.


----------

